# Raid



## pong (9. November 2001)

hallo hab folgendes problem,
2 platten ata100 60gb, 1 raidcontroler, winxp (raid 0)
so raid laeuft bereits ... hab nen benchmark gemacht und jetzt kommts: die zugriffsgeschwindigkeit muesste sich ja erhohen.. aber ganz im gegenteil ich komm jetzt auf eine ata66 geschwindigkeit ohne raid ... was hab ich falsch gemacht? anstat fast doppelte so schnell zu sein bin ich jetzt doppelt so lahm... (

bitte helft mir!


----------



## Moartel (9. November 2001)

Vorsicht!
Die *Zugriffsgeschwindigkeit*, also die Zeit die die Platte oder hier die Platten braucht/brauchen bis sie Daten liefern wird durch RAID nicht verkürzt.

Nur die *Transferrate*, also die Menge der Daten die übermittelt werden wird erhöht.

Falls das wohl eher ein Verständigungsproblem ist und du gemeint hast dass der Datendurchsatz zu niedrig ist ist das was anderes. Mit RAID 0 hast du auf jeden Fall den richtigen Modus. Kann es sein dass dein RAID-Controller von WinXP nicht richtig unterstützt wird? Hat das bei dir mit dem RAID unter nem anderen OS schon mal funktioniert?


----------



## pong (9. November 2001)

danke fuer die antwort... hab ein abit raidcontroller und meinte den datendurchsatz..
nur bei sandra prof. wird mir angezeit das ein raid mit 7200U/min so ca 36000punkte macht... meiner hingegn kommt grad mal auf schlappe 17000 beim benchmark test... was so ungefaer ner ata 66 platte mit 5400U/min entspricht 
das kann ja nicht ganz sein 

/edit on
aso hab raid erst seid gestern insatlled ... also hatte es noch auf keinem andern system testen koenen
/edit off


----------



## NeoX (9. November 2001)

*...*

nur mal so...

is das nen ide raid oder scsi???


----------



## pong (10. November 2001)

danke,
is nen ide raid hat sich aber erledigt ...
hab jetzt alles neu gemacht... und auch nochmal obwohl von winxp richtig erkannt ..mein win2000 treiber fuers raid reubergebuegelt... 
alles top )
hab jetzt auch statt der reference vorgabe von 360000 glatte 44000 punkte erreicht *jeppa*
fette bilder werden jetzt halt doppelt so schnell geladen ... aber was erzaehl ich wisst ihr ja selber


----------

